# Gluing Rocks



## ianh (21 Mar 2015)

Just obtained some nice pieces of Seiryu rock. The one piece I would like to use as a tall structure will not quite stand as its based is not perfectly level. I was wondering if I could fix a piece of rock to it to make its base more stable. Does anybody know if there a 'glue' (or alternative method) that is strong enough to do this and is safe to use within the aquarium?   

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## Colinlp (21 Mar 2015)

I imagine aquarium safe silicone would do. In marine tanks Epo putty is brilliant at this job


----------



## Brian Murphy (21 Mar 2015)

Silicone is your best bet .... seen amano use it before


----------



## Colinlp (21 Mar 2015)

Just a thought, for something the same colour, Korralen Zucht speed glue is 100% safe and grey in colour, a touch pricey though


----------



## nduli (21 Mar 2015)

Hot glue gun is used by tgm on their scapes


----------



## ianh (21 Mar 2015)

Just checked out the price of Korralen Zucht speed glue ColinIp. Wow your're right, a touch pricey!


----------



## Another Phil (22 Mar 2015)

Hi ianh,
Just read that there are epoxy resins made especially for aquarium use.
google 'epoxy for aquarium'
cheers phil


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Mar 2015)

Hi I have used Evo Epoxy rapid hardener and resin its about £5   Mix the two together it sets in about 15 min  Never had a problem fish and shrimp are fine 

One link http://www.bostik.co.uk/media/news_...-range-of-two-part-Epoxy-resins-to-the-market


----------



## ian_m (22 Mar 2015)

JBL Haru works fine bonding rocks together.

http://www.jbl.de/en/aquatics-freshwater-products/detail/4077/jbl-haru


----------



## GHNelson (22 Mar 2015)

What about this!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111233914303?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
hoggie


----------



## ian_m (22 Mar 2015)

hogan53 said:


> What about this!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111233914303?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> hoggie


Very dangerous....as if it doesn't explicitly state aquarium safe will/may contain fungicide which will prove fatal to fish. Mind you years ago when silicone first starting replacing putty in steel framed tanks, standard silicone was used even if it had fungicide and fish generally lived.


----------



## humdingerx (23 Mar 2015)

Would super glue work? Plenty of people use that to attach plants to wood. Don't know if it would bond rocks though?


----------



## ian_m (23 Mar 2015)

Better than gluing, if you rock base is not flat, trim/grind it using an angle grinder. I wrapped one of my rocks in cloth, gripped it in my workmate and used an angle grinder with stone cutting disk to trim away the uneven bottom. Did it outside on the lawn as is a bit of a dusty affair.....wear eye protection and dust mask obviously.


----------



## ianh (23 Mar 2015)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. Found somebody from work that has an angle grinder with a stone cutting disk. They are going to cut it, evening up the bottom. Hopefully it should be stable enough then! If not may try fixing to another rock using some aquatic safe epoxy resin, possible the JBL Haru looks a promising product.


----------

